# inshore reports for 5/22, 5/23, 5/24



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

had my best friend  "Guy" from south florida call  early last week  [smiley=blahblahblah.gif] and mention that he could no longer stand the abuse of me sending killer redfish reports and him 300 miles south with a toasted outboard and unable to get out so as any true friend would do i advised him to put everything on hold, feed his birds , kiss the wife good bye and make tracks for jacksonville    the sooner the better    ;D we started out saturday morning with some killer conditions and a prayer to the gods that we would not look like  chumps and go  home fishless .....  [smiley=embarassed.gif]    hit the normal spots but couldnt really seem to get anything going other than a bunch of yearling reds and some mangy catfish   finally guy pops the cork on this barely legal red








[/img]

then goes on to inform me that he's pretty sure thats the biggest he's ever caught..... SAY WHAT??   is my reply   so being the great friend i am i gave him a quick run down on the key steps involved in hooking, fighting, and eventually landing a upper slot red by changing this 26.5 er's plans for the day   ;D








[/img]

so guys in the back of the boat taking notes then decides to try his hand at it and whips this 28"er like it was childs play  :-? ;D








[/img]

after that we pretty much bounced around doing a little exploring new waters and an occassional hook up








[/img]








[/img]
had plenty of great imported cigars to keep us entertained between bites  [smiley=cigar.gif]








[/img]

found a few sunday and monday as well  [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]







[/img]








[/img]








[/img]








[/img]

and lost this one flounder at the boat that resembled the lid to a garbage can  [smiley=boohoo.gif] all in all it was a great time with a great friend,  had lots of good eats, drinks, and smokes  [smiley=alcholic.gif] sure enough cant wait to do it again.........  [smiley=sleep-at-desk.gif]


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

If it weren't for all the fish, I'd think you guys were hanging by the pool! ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice goin'. Now your friend knows what fun redfish are. BTW, you are the only one I know of that had to get a new boat to accommodate the umbrellas.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'd be impressed if you'd accomplished all that using a 202...

                                             


                                        ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice reds man!! looks like a really nice day out on the water


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

the matching umbrella's are the bomb


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I bet Cami's gonna be mad when she finds out you swiped the umbrellas from her patio furniture. ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> I bet Cami's gonna be mad when she finds out you swiped the umbrellas from her patio furniture.  ;D


 ;D she wont if you dont go telling her  seriously..... you guys can buy those things from harbor freight for 7 bucks$$$ and they will definitely provide you with some relief when your out there fishing as hard as i do :


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thats great when your able to put some one on some big fish that they have never caught before nice work


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> > I bet Cami's gonna be mad when she finds out you swiped the umbrellas from her patio furniture.  ;D
> 
> 
> ;D she wont if you dont go telling her   seriously..... you guys can buy those things from harbor freight for 7 bucks$$$ and they will definitely provide you with some relief when your out there fishing as hard as i do  :


I got a beat up old beach umbrella I keep down below on my highsider. Stick it in a rod holder and it's instant shade. Not quite as stylish as yours though. 

You know, I thought about asking you if you needed some help wearing out those reds this past week, but then I realized that the 4 hours of driving would be too much to manage and still make it back to work on time.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > > I bet Cami's gonna be mad when she finds out you swiped the umbrellas from her patio furniture.  ;D
> >
> >
> > ;D she wont if you dont go telling her   seriously..... you guys can buy those things from harbor freight for 7 bucks$$$ and they will definitely provide you with some relief when your out there fishing as hard as i do  :
> ...


 i'm actually considering heading your way in a week or two for a change of scenery  wanna wrestle with a snook for a change  you'll know it's me if theres a boat that resembles chitty chitty bang bang with my mary poppins umbrellas  ;D


----------

